# My hen Sapphire has not been well for a while .



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

Poor Sapphire. Ive given her verm-x cider vinegar in the water thought she had a chill or worms but today ive found out as I bathed her mucky bum her vent is pertruding as though she has got a egg stuck ive tried to massage round her tummy and her vent and put olive oil and vasaline round . I bathed her cause she had a mucky bum and water was dripping from her vent. She was more active after id done that but I know she will go down again. How can I get the egg out im so worried for her now. She is eating and drinking her feathers are nice and shiny she seems more active at night and in a morning.


----------



## bkenright (May 7, 2013)

I'm sorry I can't be of any help, but I just wanted to tell you that I hope she feels better soon. I lost one and had another that wasn't doing well and it is worrisome when you don't know how to help them get better. I'm sure somebody here will be able to give you some suggestions. Best of luck to you both!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/04/prolapse-vent-causes-treatment-graphic.html?m=1

A great article on prolapse vent

http://www.the-chicken-chick.com/2012/07/chicken-egg-binding-causes-symptoms.html?m=1

Then an article on egg bound hens.

I hope these help you! I love her blog, she's a chicken dictionary!


----------



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

Hiya thankyou for that . Yes I saw this this morning very good. My hen is very swollen round the vent in shape of an egg I should take some pictures and send them to you . Im going to take her to the vet to see if he can get the egg from her . She is still in good spirit today still eating and drinking I keep giving her massage on her bottom and tummy it seems to give her a rest.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I am new to this, I have my first flock and they are 6-7 weeks old. I just read everything I can find and I follow her blogs all the time. It sounded like one of those two things. I hope she is ok and the vet can help you!!


----------



## briannasellars (May 14, 2013)

Also make sure no other chickens peck at her vent. I was doing research and found out other chickens my try to peck at her vent.


----------



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

Thankyou she is only 2 years old I have 6 hens and I love them all to bits first time this has happened to me too . Just hope she makes it to the end.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Checking in to see how your Sapphire is doing. I just got done dealing with a prolapsed vent on my 3 year old RIR. After the few suggestions out there on the web, I ended up simply spraying it with Blue Kote to protect the area (she had urine dripping non-stop), and letting it be. Ended up healing by itself with no further help from me. Took about a month to heal up. Sure was scary though! I was surprised that nobody pecked her there. Instead, I'd see them trying to help her keep her bum clean. How sweet is that! Do so love my girls.


----------



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

Sapphie had a night at the vets till the specialist vet was there who deals with birds. She had X_Rays and it showed that she had massed produced a load of deformed eggs. They only way for removal was an operation and hystorectomy but the vet advised me not to do this as her chest was very ruttly and she was unstable when she had little amount to put her to sleep while xrays was done. 
Ive brought Sapphie home with antibiotics she is eating and drinking and looking alot better she is back with the other 5 hens shes waddling about like a duck but perritinitis will get her the vet said. Just giving her all the love ive got she had 2 nights with me in the house she loved the tv . Wish I could do more for her but that would be a miracle.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Awww, I'm so sorry. =( That's not the kind of news I was hoping to find. She is home with you and her siblings which right where she'll most want to be.


----------



## jill247 (May 5, 2013)

Thankyou I Shall keep you posted ive done my best for her but I know I cant do anymore than im doing now.


----------

